# Sigma 135mm Art review by photozone



## Chaitanya (Jun 4, 2017)

Photozone finished their review of Sigma 135mm Art , another highly recommended for the lens.
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/1008-sigma135f18art


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 4, 2017)

To put an exclamation point on this review:

_"In our review of the Sigma 85mm f/1.4 HSM DG ART we were pretty much stunned by its quality. However, the Sigma 135mm f/1.8 HSM DG ART tops that. Those who have followed us over the years know that we don't easily come up with superlatives but this time it's hard to avoid them really. The Sigma lens is the best lens that we have tested so far."
_
- A


----------



## Jopa (Jul 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> To put an exclamation point on this review:
> 
> _"In our review of the Sigma 85mm f/1.4 HSM DG ART we were pretty much stunned by its quality. However, the Sigma 135mm f/1.8 HSM DG ART tops that. Those who have followed us over the years know that we don't easily come up with superlatives but this time it's hard to avoid them really. The Sigma lens is the best lens that we have tested so far."
> _
> - A



Has anyone on this forum bought one yet? Is a lack of IS a problem for this lens?


----------



## PavelR (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm not afraid of the lack of IS (I own 135/2L.), but all pictures I've saw on the site (test chart and face) are pretty out of focus at 1.8 :-(


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Jopa, no, not a problem at all. I shoot with Canon 6D (20Mp) at 1/250s shutter speed and faster (ambient) or 1/160s ( flash/ strobes). I love this lens so far.



Jopa said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > To put an exclamation point on this review:
> ...


----------



## Jopa (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you guys, most likely I'll get it by this Christmas!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 14, 2017)

It's hard to not temp myself with this lens. I own the 50A and 85A and am repeatedly impressed by their superb image quality. The 85 is still a bulk to handle, but it's worth it for the results and this lens shares much the same weight and build. I feel like I just can't give up on the 135L, however. I turned my back on Canon with the 50mm and 85mm with no regrets, but the 135's consistency with its autofocus accuracy/speed for motorsports, overall aesthetic, size/weight are just hard to ignore.

There's no doubt this lens has superior image quality in many areas and might have that little something extra that Art lenses just seem to have. But the aforementioned attributes of the 135L are also very important for why I own the lens in the first place...damn it...what a good problem for us all to have.

- Kevin


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 14, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Has anyone on this forum bought one yet? Is a lack of IS a problem for this lens?



I really like this lens. I don't miss having IS, and I do shoot portraits, as well as wildflowers.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Aug 16, 2017)

it's a great lens



Family Portrait by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 16, 2017)

basketballfreak6 said:


> it's a great lens



Lovely shot!


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Aug 17, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > it's a great lens
> ...



thanks mate


----------

